# مجموعة صور لأحداث العهد القديم



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*1- سفر التكوين 

أولا : آدم وحواء وبداية الخليقة









































أعتذر عن عدم وضع الصور حسب تسلسل الأحداث

يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*ثانيا : برج بابل



































​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*ثالثا : أبينا نوح والفلك والطوفان

































يتبع​*
*مجموعة صور أخرى للفلك والطوفان​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*رابعا : أبينا ابراهيم وابينا اسحق وابينا يعقوب 
ولوط









































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*تابع أبينا ابراهيم وابينا اسحق وابينا يعقوب 
ولوط





























يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*أبينا يعقوب 





























يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*خامسا : يوسف الصديق





























يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*تابع يوسف الصديق 









































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*2- سفر الخروج 

أولا : موسى النيى فى بيت فرعون

































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*موسى يواجه فرعون

















يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*ثالثا : العليقة 









































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*رابعا : خروف الفصح 

























يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*خامسا :الخروج و عبور البحر الاحمر





























































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*سادسا : الوصايا العشر 

















يتبع​*


----------



## vetaa (27 يناير 2009)

الموضوع مش لاقيه كلام يوصفه فى قمه الروعه...(يثبت)


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> الموضوع مش لاقيه كلام يوصفه فى قمه الروعه...(يثبت)



*ميرسى يا فيتا على التشجيع الجميل ده
صليلى عشان الموضوع يكمل ويبقى فى احسن شكل
ولو فى أى ملاحظات انا تحت أمرك
ربنا معاكى​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*سابعا : خيمة الاجتماع 














































يتبع
​*


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

*تابع خيمة الاجتماع :






























يتبع​*


----------



## vetaa (27 يناير 2009)

بجد الموضوع من اوله عجبنى جدااااا وانتى ماشية فيه زى الفل واهو كمان بتكلمى يلا بقى همتك وهاتى العهد الجديد كمان ههههههه


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> بجد الموضوع من اوله عجبنى جدااااا وانتى ماشية فيه زى الفل واهو كمان بتكلمى يلا بقى همتك وهاتى العهد الجديد كمان ههههههه



*سيادتك تؤمرى بس
ههههههههه
هو العهد الجديد مش كتير زى العهد القديم
بس صلى نخلص دول
ده المشوار لسه طوييييييييل​*


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

ثامنا : أحداث أخرى فى سفر الخروج


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

*تابع أحداث أخرى فى سفر الخروج





















يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

*3- اللاويين

















يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

*4- العدد 





قورح وداثان








بلعام




















يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

*تابع سفر العدد





















يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

*5 - تثنية 





















يتبع​*


----------



## vetaa (28 يناير 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *سيادتك تؤمرى بس​*
> *ههههههههه*
> *هو العهد الجديد مش كتير زى العهد القديم*
> *بس صلى نخلص دول*
> ...


 
*ههههههههههه *
*بصى انا بهزر معاكى *
*انا عارفة العهد القديم لسه بدرى قووووى*
*فعلا دة طريق طويل مش مشوار بس*
*بس ربنا معاكى وهيبقى زى العسل الموضوع حقيقى جميييييل من اول صورة*

*ربنا يعوضك يا قمر*
*ومتبعاه معاكى *


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

*6- يشوع 

















































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

تابع يشوع

































يتبع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يناير 2009)

رااااااااااائع جدا جدا يا ماريان 

تسلم ايدك 

يستحق التقييم 

ميرررررررسى كتير على الصور 

وفى انتظار المزيد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااائع جدا جدا يا ماريان
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكومان
وياريت تصليلى كتيييييييير​*


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2009)

_تحفة يا cobcob بجد ده عمل فوق الرائع
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك عملك​​_


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

*7- القضاة

دبورة وباراق
















شمشون 


































​*


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

*جدعون 











​*


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

*8- راعوث 

























































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تحفة يا cobcob بجد ده عمل فوق الرائع
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يبارك عملك​​_



*ميرسى يا تونى 
على الكلام الرائع ده
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

*تابع سفر راعوث









































يتبع​*


----------



## rmbs8 (29 يناير 2009)

:yahoo:*cop copهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي *:66:
سلام ونعمه
انا فرحانه جدا بالصداقه دي 
وانى معاكم في المنتدي 
انا عايزه اقول ان الصور دي اكتر من روعه:big29:
انا مش عاره اقولك ايه 
*مرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه  اووووووووووووى:36_1_11:
يا رب ما اتحرم ابدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*:sami73:


----------



## cobcob (29 يناير 2009)

rmbs8 قال:


> :yahoo:*cop copهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي *:66:
> سلام ونعمه
> انا فرحانه جدا بالصداقه دي
> وانى معاكم في المنتدي
> ...




*بجد انا اللى عاوزة اشكرك
انا كان نفسى من زمان ارفع الصور دى 
بس ماكنتش بتشجع
واكتر حاجة شجعتنى طلبك 
ووجود مركز رفع الصور فى منتدانا 
يا رب الموضوع ده يكون فايدة لكل الناس​*


----------



## rmbs8 (29 يناير 2009)

*cob cob 
انت انسانه مليانه محبه ربنا يحافظ عليكي 
"ها انا معك واحفظك حيثما تذهب"​*


----------



## cobcob (29 يناير 2009)

*9 - صموئيل الاول 

أولا : ميلاد صموئيل النبى وخدمته فى الهيكل





















ثانيا : اختيار شاول ليصبح ملكا













ثالثا : اختيار داود ملكا





يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (29 يناير 2009)

*رابعا : داود المرنم والراعى 





















































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (29 يناير 2009)

خامسا : داود فى خدمة شاول 













يتبع​


----------



## cobcob (29 يناير 2009)

*سادسا : داود وجليات 
































يتبع ​*


----------



## cobcob (29 يناير 2009)

*تابع داود وجليات


































يتبع​*


----------



## rmbs8 (29 يناير 2009)

_*هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي cob cob 
حقيقي انا مش لاقيه كلمة شكر 
انتى حقيقي هايله 
انا عارفه انتى قد ايه تعبتي علشان تجمعي المجموعه الغايه في الروعه دي 
ربنا يخليكي لياااااااااااااااااااااااا
مرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه​*_


----------



## cobcob (30 يناير 2009)

rmbs8 قال:


> _*هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي cob cob
> حقيقي انا مش لاقيه كلمة شكر
> انتى حقيقي هايله
> انا عارفه انتى قد ايه تعبتي علشان تجمعي المجموعه الغايه في الروعه دي
> ...




*ميرسى يا جميلة
وربنا معاكى فى خدمتك ​*


----------



## cobcob (30 يناير 2009)

*10- صموئيل الثانى





























يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (30 يناير 2009)

*تابع : سفر صموئيل الثانى









































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (30 يناير 2009)

*11- الملوك الأول













































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (30 يناير 2009)

*تابع سفر الملوك الأول 





























































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (30 يناير 2009)

*تابع سفر الملوك الأول





























يتبع​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2009)




----------



## cobcob (30 يناير 2009)

*تابع سفر الملم الأول 

























يتبع*​


----------



## cobcob (30 يناير 2009)

*تابع سفر الملوك الأول 













يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (30 يناير 2009)

أعتذر عن خطأ 
وهو أن حدث صعود ايليا الى السماء
وشفاء نعمان السريانى
هى من أحداث سفر الملوك الثانى
وسأحاول اعادة التنسيق
أرجو المعذرة​


----------



## cobcob (30 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


>




*شكرا كليمو
مرورك أسعدنى كثيرا​*


----------



## cobcob (1 فبراير 2009)

*12 - سفر الملوك الثانى













































نعمان السريانى















​*


----------



## cobcob (1 فبراير 2009)

*تابع سفر الملوك الثانى 





























































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (1 فبراير 2009)

*تابع سفر الملوك الثانى 





































يتبع ​*


----------



## cobcob (2 فبراير 2009)

*سليمان الملك الحكيم وبناء هيكل الرب

























































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (2 فبراير 2009)

*تابع هيكل الرب الذى بناه سليمان الملك













































يتبع​*


----------



## vetaa (2 فبراير 2009)

*الله ينوووووور يا قمر*
*مجهودك اكتر من رااااااااائع*

*متابعه انا*


----------



## cobcob (2 فبراير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *الله ينوووووور يا قمر*
> *مجهودك اكتر من رااااااااائع*
> 
> *متابعه انا*




*متابعة سيادتك شرف ليا
ههههههههههههه
صليلى كتير​*


----------



## cobcob (2 فبراير 2009)

*13 - أخبار الأيام الأول 





















يتبع*​


----------



## cobcob (2 فبراير 2009)

*14 - أخبار الايام الثانى

































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (2 فبراير 2009)

*15 - عزرا





































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (2 فبراير 2009)

*تابع سفر عزرا 





























يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (3 فبراير 2009)

*16 - نحميا













































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (3 فبراير 2009)

*تابع سفر نحميا 

























يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (3 فبراير 2009)

*17 - أستير

































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (3 فبراير 2009)

*18 - أيوب





























يتبع​*


----------



## gorg_star (3 فبراير 2009)

صور هايلة و مجهود جميل شكرا ليكى ربنا يعوضك

و موضوع يستحق التمييز  ربنا معاكى


----------



## ponponayah (3 فبراير 2009)

بجد مجموعة حلوة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ربنا يبار حياتك :big29::big29::big29:


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

gorg_star قال:


> صور هايلة و مجهود جميل شكرا ليكى ربنا يعوضك
> 
> و موضوع يستحق التمييز  ربنا معاكى




*شكرا 
ربنا يباركك
:big35:​*


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> بجد مجموعة حلوة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يبار حياتك :big29::big29::big29:






​


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*19 - أشعياء

































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*20 - ارميا









يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*21 - دانيال
أولا : دانيال فى جب الأسود





















































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*تابع سفر دانيال
ثانيا : الفتية الثلاثة

































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*تابع الفتية الثلاثة 





































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*تابع سفر دانيال 
ثالثا : أحداث أخرى ى سفر دانيال





























































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*تابع سفر دانيال

























يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*22 - يونان 





















































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*تابع سفر يونان 

























































يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*تابع سفر يونان

















يتبع​*


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*23 - ميخا







​*


----------



## ablahad (5 فبراير 2009)

رااااااااااائع جدا جدا يا ماريان 

تسلم ايدك 

يستحق التقييم 

ميرررررررسى كتير على الصور 

وفى انتظار المزيد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## cobcob (7 فبراير 2009)

ablahad قال:


> رااااااااااائع جدا جدا يا ماريان
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*
شكرا اوى على الكلام الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## cobcob (7 فبراير 2009)

*تم اضافة بعض الصور الجديدة للمشاركة الخاصة بـ
برج بابل - سفر التكوين​*


----------



## cobcob (7 فبراير 2009)

*دى مجموعة صور تانية لفلك نوح 















































​*


----------



## te-agya-maria (9 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مورا مارون (12 فبراير 2009)

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة*

*يا كوب كوب*​


----------



## shamaoun (16 فبراير 2009)

مجهود رائع جدا 
شكرا اوي ع الصور الجميلة


----------



## cobcob (16 فبراير 2009)

te-agya-maria قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



*ميرسى لمرورك وردك​*


----------



## cobcob (16 فبراير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة*
> 
> *يا كوب كوب*​



*انتى اللى روعة يا أحلى مورا
ميرسى يا جميل​*


----------



## cobcob (16 فبراير 2009)

shamaoun قال:


> مجهود رائع جدا
> شكرا اوي ع الصور الجميلة



*ميرسى يا shamaoun
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## elmomasl (23 فبراير 2009)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو موجود جامد اوى اوى اوى 

ودا تعب عالى اوى اوى اوى 

شكرا على الموضوع الجامد دا 
ليكى منى احلى تقدير 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## amad_almalk (23 فبراير 2009)

صور رائعه
مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتيك​


----------



## alger (2 مايو 2009)

*merci pour les belles photos​*


----------



## mario 2009 (26 مايو 2009)

بجد جميلة جدا جدا ميرسى جدا جدا على الصور الروعة


----------



## bonbnbon (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bent almalk (12 يونيو 2009)




----------



## ميرا jesus (15 سبتمبر 2009)

حلوين خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود راااائع جدااااا

وصور جميله ورائعه


منتهى الأمتياذ

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## غيث رعد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكي اختي المباركة مجهود جبار ورائع فعلا انتي بالفعل بركة حقيقية الربى يقويكي على كل ماتقومين به لاجل خدمة رب المجد يسوع ايتها المباركة


----------



## غيث رعد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اختي المباركة شكرا  مرة اخرى على هذا التعب والمجهود الرائع ولكني لم اجد صورا للنبي حزقيال فهل توجد صور له ام لا لاني احتاج لها وبالتحديد وهو يتنبا على العظام وايضا وهو يرى الهيكل الجديد وارجو ان لايكون طلبي صعبا اختي المباركة


----------



## ابن اعظم ملك (5 أكتوبر 2009)

no comment
بجد مجهود اكتر من رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ+ــــــــــــع


----------



## Alsinner (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*الرب يباركك 
موضوع أكثر من رائع 
موضوع جميل جداً جداً جداً
وفعلاً وصلتنا لأحداث عهد قديم و جميل لله مع أولاده*


----------



## sarafady (7 نوفمبر 2009)

صور رائعه ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم حقيقى مجهود رائع 
ربنا معاكوا 
صلوا من اجلى


----------



## +febronia+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*الصور جميلة جدا شكرا*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
ربنا يباركك حياتك


----------



## توتا شيكو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي وياريت مجموعه الصور تكمل وربنا يباركك


----------



## bant el mase7 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مجموعة حلوة جدا ممكن تفيد اطفالنا فى قصص العهد القديم.الرب يباركك.+++


----------



## +febronia+ (12 يناير 2010)

مرسي اووووووووووووي


----------



## androw2000 (14 يناير 2010)

*مجموعة صور فى غاية الجمال ربنا يبارككم ويعطيكم نعمة*
:99:​


----------



## فااادى (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير دى الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فادى عريان (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## nanalove (28 مارس 2010)

صور تجنن .. بس لو فيه صور ليشوع بن نون ودك اسوار اريحا وكمان ايليا وبعض الانبياء .. وميرسي كتير على الصور الحلوة :big29:


----------



## MAJI (8 أبريل 2010)

صور رائعة
دي فلم صامت
شكرا على المجهود الكبير 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## girgis2 (15 يونيو 2010)




----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## شيموئيل (25 يناير 2011)

الرب يباركك
موضوع أكثر من رائع جميل جميل جميل جدا    وشكرا


----------



## MICHAEL NSTAS (29 يناير 2011)

شكرا" الصور مفيدة بجد شكرا"لك


----------



## nahooda (18 مايو 2011)

شكرا كتير جدا جدا على هذا المجهود الكبير
صور رائعة : شكرا cobcob


----------



## osa2010 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا بلا حدود فلا أجد ما أكتبه سوى الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم  ويباركك على هذا المجهود والصور الرائعة مليون شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## rania79 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*الله بجد بجد صور اكثر من رائعة فكرتنى بايام مدارس الاحد ونا صغيرة
ميرسى ليك
*​


----------

